# Health Undertaking FORM 815!!



## swavik (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey this thread is for all the applicants who have signed the Health Undertaking and waiting for a reply.

The questions are:

They asked for the Health Undertaking to be signed and submitted, does this mean that the Grant is for sure?? Do they ask for it only when they are about to grant the visa..

They have given me 28 days time to submit the form and said that my first entry should be before 13 Dec or else i will have to undergo another round of check ups...kept my fingers crossed..Dont know if i should consider this as grant and wait for the final grant mail...

I have submitted my health undertaking on 4th Sept 2014..The application still shows 'Health Undertaking Required'..

What is the average timeframe from the Submission of form 815 to the Visa grant?

Guys anyone in the same boat please reply so that we can keep ourselves update...

Regards.

I have lodged my visa application on 3rd june 2014..


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a colleague who was asked to complete a health undertaking and his visa was granted the next day so hopefully you will hear quite soon.


----------



## swavik (Jan 15, 2014)

hey thank you for your reply..

hoping for the best



maggie-may24 said:


> I have a colleague who was asked to complete a health undertaking and his visa was granted the next day so hopefully you will hear quite soon.


----------



## riazur (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi swavik,


I have submitted my health undertaking (form 815) last week, 16th October 2014. Now waiting.

Did you get any response after sending form 815?

Riazur Rahman


----------



## visas4aus (Oct 21, 2014)

*After 815*

Hi All,

I applied for 573 and it's been good 4 months, due to which I had to differ my course Start date phew....

Not sure if this is good news, but I was asked to sign 815 form last week.

Just want to know what to expect next ?

Appreciate any response &#128515;


----------



## visas4aus (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi swavik,


I see you got your visa after 815 form was submitted.

I am really stressed out as what to expect &#55357;&#56850;

Let me know how long did it take before u had your visa granted from the time you submitted 815 form.

Have a good day!


----------



## visas4aus (Oct 21, 2014)

riazur said:


> Hi swavik,
> 
> I have submitted my health undertaking (form 815) last week, 16th October 2014. Now waiting.
> 
> ...


Did you get any response yet? I was asked to submit the form too on 16th October


----------



## riazur (Apr 12, 2014)

visas4aus said:


> Did you get any response yet? I was asked to submit the form too on 16th October


No dear, not yet.. I asked to submitted one day earlier 15th October and submitted next day. What about you?

BTW, Did you receive any auto generated acknowledgement after sending the form. I have not received that as well. Just passing tends time 

Thanks
Riazur Rahman


----------



## Fress313 (Dec 24, 2014)

How long did it take for you all to get approved ?


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

swavik said:


> hey this thread is for all the applicants who have signed the health undertaking and waiting for a reply.
> 
> The questions are:
> 
> ...


depends on what visa you have applied..have u gone through e-medical, if yes then u must be having hap id..through which you can chek when your medical was submitted.
If that was for partner visa , then it doesnt mean grant, but i think you hve applied for some other visa,,like if its student, then yes possibilities r there


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Tigerali said:


> depends on what visa you have applied..have u gone through e-medical, if yes then u must be having hap id..through which you can chek when your medical was submitted.
> If that was for partner visa , then it doesnt mean grant, but i think you hve applied for some other visa,,like if its student, then yes possibilities r there


The health undertaking is in addition to the health check. It's an agreement to undertake some additional health checks after the visa is granted, typically because the health check couldn't be finalised due to a medical condition such as TB or pregnancy.

Fress313, a colleague of mine applied for a 186 visa and his partner was pregnant so couldn't complete the x-ray. She complete the health undertaking and their visas were granted a few days later. I don't know if that's considered quick or average though, so I assume it's difficult to know for sure.


----------



## Fress313 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for your replys guys , 
She has hepatitis b so I'm thinking that is why they have asked for this , so will see what happens 

She is applying for a partner visa lodged offshore . 
Hopefully here good news soon 

Thanks 
Fress


----------



## andy8062 (Mar 29, 2016)

Fress313 said:


> Thanks for your replys guys ,
> She has hepatitis b so I'm thinking that is why they have asked for this , so will see what happens
> 
> She is applying for a partner visa lodged offshore .
> ...


Hi Fress,
Read your last post & joined the group as iam in the same boat.Did you received any update as in my case undertaking was asked for my 3 years child & post its submission on 3rd march no updates till now.

Thanks


----------

